# Skimcoat



## Gake (Nov 9, 2020)

Hi, do I have to prime new drywall before skimcoating?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Not at all, Dont make it harder for yourself just skim it unpainted.


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

if the wall previously had wallpaper, you might reconsider.


----------

